# controll modules

## badgers

how do I control what modules are loaded?

I thought it was /etc/autoload.kernel-2.6

but it is not...

I have a bunch of modules that are trying to load.

I had OSS modules at one time for an old kernel that try to load but I deleted the old kernel tree and now I get messages saying it could not find them.

I think it has something to do with udev but I can't really tell.

thanks

----------

## nixnut

it's /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## badgers

sorry nixnut it was a typo, but your file is not what is loading all the modules. That is what I originally intended to type.

there has to be some other mechanism loading these modules.

any ideas.

thanks

----------

## badgers

I am having a weird problem where I can't boot my machine because ivtv 0.7 hangs with the firmware loading for the encoder.

any ideas why ivtv .7 hangs like this?

any way to make it not load that module at boot?

thanks

----------

## yabbadabbadont

You probably have coldplug/hotplug installed and added to the boot runlevel.  Then again, I've read the the newer versions of udev will sometimes do this too.  That's just hearsay though.

----------

## badgers

what about editing the file

/lib/modules/2.6.17-suspend2-r6/modules.dep

----------

## badgers

I also removed hotplug from default.

thanks

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I wouldn't recommend that...  <spooky voice>bad things will happen.</spooky voice>

Ok, maybe not.  But still, I wouldn't do it.

----------

## badgers

I removed hotplug, and tried a reboot.

it still hangs, but now I can see better what the error is.

IVTV0: loaded V4L-cx2341x-dec.fw firmware (262144 bytes)

It sucks, not being able to boot this box.

I have a 2.6.18 kernel that boots because it doesn't have the module installed.

I went back to 2.6.17 because the howto indicated 0.7 worked with 2.6.17

does rc-update keep different files for each kernel?

thanks

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Nope.  The init scripts are the same for all kernels.  What is different is the modules directory that is used.  There should be a /lib/modules/<kernel version/ directory for each kernel you have installed.  If you are using modules that come from outside of the kernel sources, then you need to re-emerge them any time you install a new kernel.  (make sure that /usr/src/linux is pointing to the correct kernel sources before you do)

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> any way to make it not load that module at boot? 

 

Remove it from your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6

----------

## badgers

drescherjm

that is kind of funny to not read any of the posts in between and just say the same thing over again like you were the first person to think of it.

Even though only the Tulip module is in  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6

----------

## drescherjm

Actually, I did not. Somehow the thread I had answered the question to got combined and moved to here and the original question has been deleted. I am being 100% honest here. 

The actual question I was answering was along the lines of how does a user stop the ivtv module from loading at boot as it was causing a very long delay in the boot process.

[EDIT]Oh... I see your question (the one I was answering in the first place) is now above. Very confusing... [/EDIT]

----------

## badgers

sorry, that is cool.

There seems to be a problem with my IVTV thread being gone

----------

## drescherjm

No problem.   :Smile: 

If you still need help with ivtv I have been using it 24/7 for 2 years now so I do have some experience however I am a little pressed for time as I am quickly approaching a deadline at work...

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *badgers wrote:*   

> sorry, that is cool.
> 
> There seems to be a problem with my IVTV thread being gone

 

I apologize.  It is my fault.  I reported it as a dupe of this same issue.   :Embarassed: 

I guess the mods decided it was as well since they appear to have merged the two here.

----------

